# CP1613 in VMWARE



## cp1613 (5 Juli 2007)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ist es jemanden gelungen, eine CP1613-Karte in VM-Ware zu implementieren, d.h. das der Test in „PG-PC-Schnittstelle“ positiv verläuft und Simatic über den CP arbeiten kann?

Die Karte wird in den "VM-Network settings" nicht aufgeführt.
Step7 und PCS7 laufen sonst fehlerfrei, nur die Einbindung des CP bereitet Probleme.

Danke im voraus.
Grüsse


----------

